# I'M A DADDY



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my female scorpion just had around 12 babies and there are more to ome


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

....i wioll gets pics of the proud male


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

last one


----------



## Etnies*Kid (Mar 9, 2004)

congratulations i guess...man scorpions gross me out more than anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow








That's great Sweet Lu.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

...::Topic Moved::...


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Were they hard to breed?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

congrats on being a daddy lu!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

so how did you and the uh scorpion..nevamind


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

nice lu,hope you can keep them all


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol lu = father i cant imagine? well best of lucky buddy


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol to me it looks like someone cummed all of your animals


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

icepick36m said:


> Were they hard to breed?


 i wanted to breed them my self but that takes about 9 monthes till the female lays the babies

so i grabed a pregnat female at the pet store

it isnt really hard to breed you just let them do there thing, put in a piece of flat rock and turn off the lights and then just remove the male after and wam, you just got a pregnat female and about 26 babies

i think she is going to have more cause her abdomninum was still big so i will see what she does

i can make some money off these guys


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Karen...pics in the pics forum

duh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice sweet lu..now slap a picture of yourself hold one..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Amazing pics!!!!
Keep your eyes open for when she feeds them, get sum pics of it happeneng if you can
They usually give birth to 10-15 offspring, so youre right, should be some more on the way.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice sweet lu..now slap a picture of yourself hold one..


 not the female







ouch

maybe i will get a pic with the male if he lets me hold him :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how can you hold scorpions. Are they poisonous?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> how can you hold scorpions. Are they poisonous?


 all scoprions are posionouse just that these emps arent any more danerouse than the venom in a bee

if you are allegic to bee venom then yes they can be deadly but i have beens tung by these and many other scorpions and i am still here

to hold a scoprion you just reach into the tank and pic them up, they tickle you when they walk


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > how can you hold scorpions. Are they poisonous?
> ...


 they are NOT posionouse, they are venomous....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Someone explain the difference...isnt venom when its just the organisms fluid filled with harmful bacteria?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Someone explain the difference...isnt venom when its just the organisms fluid filled with harmful bacteria?


 http://www.snakeman1982.com/Venomous%20vs.%20Poisonous.asp


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Let's just say poison is something you don't want to EAT. Venom is INJECTED.

Excellent link Kory!

Very cool pics and CONGRATS! I'm impressed!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oops







, yeah scorpions have venom

they all ahve the potentional to be deadly but really only to people whoe are allegeric to their venom or if they get stung in mass numbers


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Female tend to get more aggressive when they are pregnant, so she should start calming down once the offspring have got off her back.

How do you pick yours up? just below the stinger? I try to pick her up like that but she has mastered the art of bending in half and getting me with her pincers, ouch


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just a quick question lu, how often does ur scorp eat?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what i do is ether get my hand and arm as close to the ground as possible and kinda tickly there feathers and they jump on or i lay one hand flat on the dirt and then force her back on to my hand

i dont like the tail method cause it is stressful

i feed them 2-4 large crickets a week and now with babies i am feeding smaller crickets

the mom does make the food for them

and guess what

18 BABIES total


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh sometimes they do fast, i had one that didnt eat for 4 months


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

congratulations 18 times man


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It also depends on the species of scorpion... Species like Buthus occitanus, Androctonus bicolor, and Leiurus quinquestriatus (the infamous "deathstalker") are medically significant. In other words, they can keeeelll you if stung regardless if you are allergic to the venom or not.

Here are pics of mine:

Buthus occitanus









Androctonus bicolor









Leiurus quinquestriatus (Deathstalker)


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

That is one hell of a tail on the Androctonus bicolor, never sin a scorp like that before!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for sorting that out DonH

where in the world did you get those? I have been looking for a deathstalker and that bicolor one for a encerdably long time and cant find then









but i dont think i could get one anyways cause i am not old enough


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

fantastic shots Don!!!!!!! i did not you know you where into Insects to!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats lu
and don sweet collection


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn don those are some nasty little buggers

brave man keepin pets that can kill you


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

j_burf said:


> That is one hell of a tail on the Androctonus bicolor, never sin a scorp like that before!


 i am curently looking for one of those and a deathstalker


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> fantastic shots Don!!!!!!! i did not you know you where into Insects to!


 Just to be picky, they're arachnids









I dont know how keen I am about keeping "killer" pets. I do keep, and would keep animals with venom bad enough to hurt for a while, but i dont think keeping an animal that could kill you is worth the risk. But thats just me being wimpy!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i would keep an deathstalker but only if it had a super duper secure cage, like 3 cages inside each other with a tiny hatch just for feedings

but if i got stung then i guess you would be a gone


----------

